# Drake Relays! Mascari WINS 10k in school record, Johnson, 4 x 200 set school records!



## Jason Svoboda

TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Several members of the Indiana State track & field team are in Des Moines, Iowa this week for the 104th Drake Relays which begins today and runs through Saturday.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

meet schedule and heat sheets for this year's Drake relays!

expecting big results from ISU athletes

start list
http://relays2.drake.edu/2013DrakeRelays/UnivColStartList.html?DB_OEM_ID=15700

meet schedule
http://www.godrakebulldogs.com/pdf9/1484388.pdf?DB_OEM_ID=15700

there should be live results as well. 

And the meet is on espn3 Friday night, and it's also on TV Saturday I believe, will check on that.


----------



## ISUCC

the meet is on espn2 Saturday night from 8-9:30 (EST)


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Webb Fifth After First Day Of Heptathlon At Drake Relays*






DES MOINES, IOWA – Senior Robert Webb is sitting in fifth place overall (third collegian) in the men's Decathlon while junior Rachael Johnson is 12th and junior Kelly Steffen 16th in the Heptathlon after the first day of competition in the multi-events at the 104th Drake Relays Wednesday.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

live results for Drake, which is underway! 

http://www.nmnathletics.com/fls/157...ex.htm?SPSID=319753&SPID=8142&DB_OEM_ID=15700


----------



## ISUCC

some early results for ISU...

Robert Webb was 7th in the decathlon

Kelly Steffen and Rachael Johnson were 13th and 14th in the Heptathlon

Brad Adams was 7th in the 800 in 1:53.28, which may be his best time outdoors so far this season

the 5k's and 10k's are starting soon, ISU has runners in each race.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU sophomore Nicole Lucas just ran 37:17 and was 26th in the women's 10k, a 3 second PR for her. Men's 10k is next...


----------



## ISUCC

ISU redshirt freshman John Mascari just CRUSHED the ISU school record in the men's 10k at Drake!! He won the race convincingly in 29:19.74!! Awesome race!!


----------



## ISUCC

ISU redshirt freshman Taylor Head ran an outstanding 5k, he was 16th in 14:38.27, 3 seconds off his PR


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Mascari... He's pretty good huh. RS Frosh, are you kidding me?!?!


----------



## ISUCC

MVC runners dominate the men's distance races tonight. Drake's Brogan Austin won the men's 5k. And Ryan Rutherford from ILS was 3rd in the men's 10k, and 2nd collegian.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Mascari Breaks School Record, Wins Drake Relays 10,000 Meter Race*






DES MOINES, IOWA – Freshman John Mascari broke the Indiana State record in the 10,000 meters in winning the event Thursday evening at the 104th Drake Relays hosted by Drake University. Mascari took the lead at the 5,000 meter mark and never looked back.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## BankShot

I'm gonna have to get my '70 Adidas running shoes out of the archives and challenge this pup...:laugh:


----------



## ISUCC

on a windy day at Drake, Greggmar Swift had the fastest qualifying time in the 110 meter high hurdles.

the ISU women made the final of the 4 x 100 meter relay (46.02)

the ISU men barely missed the finals of the 4 x 100 meter relay, placing 9th in 41.28 (41.20 was 8th)


----------



## ISUCC

catching up with ISU results. 

Felisha Johnson was 2nd in the shot put at 59-07. She lost to Oklahoma's Tia Brooks, who should win NCAA's

The ISU women's pole vaulters had a rough day in the wind, ending tied for 10th and one No height. 

Jordan Colanese was 17th in the javelin with a 181-06

Leann Michl was 8th in the women's 800 in 2:08.39

ISU's women were 11th in the 4 x 400 meter relay 3:43.01

ISU's men's 4 x 400 meter relay had a season best time of 3:12.63, they were 12th

Maurice Lyke was 8th in the LJ at 24-04.5"

ISU's women were 7th in the 4 x 200 meter relay

ISU freshman and indoor MVC champ Derek Bunch was 13th in the shot put


----------



## ISUCC

the men's 4 x 200 meter relay placed 3rd in 1:26.30


----------



## ISUCC

former ISU pole vaulter Kylie Hutson was 3rd in the London Games Rematch pole vault competition, clearing 14-10.25


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamores Break Two School Records At Drake Relays On Friday*






DES MOINES, IOWA – Indiana State senior Felisha Johnson pushed her school record distance in the women's shot put just a little bit further at the 104th Drake Relays Friday as she finished second in the event with a new record throw of 59'-7" (18.16m).

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## ISUCC

2 more school records Friday! Felisha Johnson and the men's 4 x 200 meter relay!

the Shuttle Hurdle relays and steeplechase races are this morning, as are the mens and womens hammer throws, mens discus, and womens TJ

also the sprint medleys are this morning


----------



## ISUCC

both ISU men's and women's shuttle hurdle relay teams advanced to the finals this afternoon!

men had the top time overall of 4 heats


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> ISU redshirt freshman John Mascari just CRUSHED the ISU school record in the men's 10k at Drake!! He won the race convincingly in 29:19.74!! Awesome race!!



I have about three....or four, or maybe five things to say...one is.....*WOW!!!!!!!! *

And, we Redshirted someone this good?  

And much to my surprise, I've NEVER heard of anyone ever being Redshirted for Track and Field.....and to get this off the table, are there any Men's or Women's sports....where there isn't Redshirting going on?  

Doesn't Indiana State have a Bowling team now?  Do they Redshirt there?

Redshirt for Track and Field....what's next Redshirting for Field Hockey?


----------



## ISUCC

Gotta Hav said:


> I have about three....or four, or maybe five things to say...one is.....*WOW!!!!!!!! *
> 
> And, we Redshirted someone this good?
> 
> And much to my surprise, I've NEVER heard of anyone ever being Redshirted for Track and Field.....and to get this off the table, are there any Men's or Women's sports....where there isn't Redshirting going on?
> 
> Doesn't Indiana State have a Bowling team now?  Do they Redshirt there?
> 
> Redshirt for Track and Field....what's next Redshirting for Field Hockey?



actually, Mascari went to IU as a freshman and redshirted there, he transferred to ISU the spring semester of his freshman year. That is the reason he's a redshirt freshman. Had he come to ISU as a freshman he would not have redshirted. Someone that good does not redshirt at ISU! ha!


----------



## ISUCC

in the sprint medley relays, the ISU women were 6th, the men 10th. 

in the women's steeplechase ISU's Kalli Dalton nearly broke her school record, running 14th in 10:51.77

and in the men's steeplechase Dustin Betz joined the sub 9 minute club! Running 8:56.49 and placing 5th! Great run! That is 4th best all time at ISU!


----------



## ISUCC

Brandon Pounds placed 12th in the discus, going 160-05

shuttle hurdle relay finals next, chance for ISU wins here

ISU women place 7th and 12th in the triple jump

ISU men place 2nd in the shuttle hurdle relay behind UW-Milwaukee, ISU lost by .07 seconds, running 56.63, 3rd best in ISU history! Good race by both teams! 

the women were DQ'd in the shuttle hurdle final, the 4th runner left early


----------



## ISUCC

in the 400 meter hurdles, Stacia Weatherford was 6th in :58.57

in the men's 400 meter hurdles, Jonathan Jackson was 8th, Max Tuttle was 12th 52.14, 52.92


----------



## ISUCC

Greggmar Swift places 2nd in the 110 meter high hurdles, 13.76, 13.59 won it. Kid from Illinois


----------



## ISUCC

in the final of the women's 4 x 100 meter relay, ISU placed 7th with a time of 45.59! That is the 4th fastest time in ISU history!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore Relays Shine; Swift Second In Hurdles As Drake Relays Comes To End*






DES MOINES, IOWA – It was a day for the relay teams to shine at the 104th Drake Relays Saturday as four of the five Indiana State relay teams that competed ran times that put the team among the top five in school history for their respective events.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------

